# Should I Do A Century Tomorrow?



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Three weeks ago I was ready for a double century. I was feeling great. Over the past three weeks I have done 3 rides. The longest was a very slow 60k. I have a 110k race the following weekend that I haven't trained for at all. 

Time to wake my body up, or take it easy?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweet! I am going to hang out today and snack.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride lots.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You should do a double century tomorrow.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Start slow and taper off.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, do the Century. Don't worry about the race...do that, too.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Saturday Century is in the bank. The weather was too nice and the scenery was too amazing to stop short. 

I'll have to get fat some other time.


----------

